# Recommended summer programs in Boston area for EMT-B?



## mentaldent (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for reading this first post.  My apologies if I'm wearing out an old, old question but am looking for advice on choosing a summer program for the EMT-B in Metro Boston.

I am currently an elementary school teacher and have been considering this certification for some time from a point of personal interest as well as increasing my value within my building in the event of a serious medical emergency.

I can't take advantage of courses during the school year but am very curious what area EMT's would recommend for a solid summer program that will be intensive and thorough.  Any advice is appreciated - what to look for, what to possibly avoid, things I might have not considered.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## Airsky48 (Jan 25, 2010)

Northeastern has a good program evenings. thats the program i am currently enrolled in.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 25, 2010)

After seeing several other programs (and being involved in teaching), the Boston University program is by far the most comprehensive I have seen. The ICs (lead instructors) all "get" education (not teaching), and are able to reach students. Their lab instructors are all excellent, and they insist on placing two lab instructors with every six students, and making sure that ever 2-3 students have their own set of equipment. 

The instructors and staff are young and energetic, but also lead and backed up by staff with many years experience both in EMS, teaching and academia. 

The BU program is certainly worth looking into. bu.edu/fitrec

in the interest of full disclosure, I am closely involved in their program, but do not have a financial tie.


----------



## nemedic (Jan 25, 2010)

from what I hear, NEU's is a great program, but kina pricey. Not too familiar with BU's. If you don't mind going up to the North Shore, When Seconds Count in Salem is a good program. I went through it last spring. Small class sizes, and experienced and effective instructors


----------



## feldy (Jan 25, 2010)

nemedic said:


> from what I hear, NEU's is a great program, but kina pricey. Not too familiar with BU's. If you don't mind going up to the North Shore, When Seconds Count in Salem is a good program. I went through it last spring. Small class sizes, and experienced and effective instructors



Along with when seconds count, I took my EMT-B at NSCC (north shore community college) it is a six week program. I too have heard good things about NEU's program.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 25, 2010)

My personal reccomendation aside (I was a Basic student at NEU), you need to consider looking at programs in your area objectively. Here are some questions to ask:

1) Who are the instructors? Lecture (Instuctor/Coordinator) credentials? How long have they been teaching? Specialty lecture instructor credentials? Lab (Practical) assistants? 

2) Who are the students? Who they they "teach to", what are common backgrounds? 

3) How successful are they? It is worth it to ask their state practical and written pass rates, but also ask what their students go on to do? Do they have a sense of where they are working? How many go on to medic school? 

4) What are the facilities like? Is it a church back room or a modern training center? Do they appear to have sufficient equipment for the number of students taught? 

5) Ask about policies. They should mention a 100% attendance policy (state requirement), but ask about options for missed classes. What is a passing score on written exams? retake policy? Do they offer/require clinical (ER) observation time? Ride (ambulance) time (in MA it isnt required of students)? 

This should be a good start. Any additions?


----------

